
Code Less, Engineer More - peterapps
https://increment.com/teams/code-less-engineer-more/
======
wool_gather
> we wouldn’t insist that every bridge be built with bespoke girders and bolts

Bridges don't come with yearly bolthole updates that obsolete, or worse, add
subtle failure modes to the bolts you bought off the shelf. When the BoltHub
repo you pulled in doesn't support the newly-introduced thread pitches, you're
going to be doing _something_ bespoke anyways, even if it's tearing out those
bolts and replacing them with a new type. And if you anticipated that swap
from the beginning and wrote an interface to cover the bolts, you _already_
wrote bespoke bolt code.

